# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  [APEX 4.2] Nouvelles fonctions popup

## alex_972

Bonjour, 

En regardant le code d'APEX, j'ai remarque que les fonctions popupURL, popUp2, etc.. sont depressiees

A la place Oracle propose d'utiliser apex.navigation.popup.url (pURL).

J'ai essaye de le mettre ne place mais je rencontre un probleme.

Contexe : J'utilise cette fonction dans les proprietes d'une column link d'un tabular form.
la propriete Target est a URL. Et l'URL a pour valeur :


```
javascript:apex.navigation.popup({url: 'f?p=&APP_ID.:15:&SESSION.', width: 1024, height: 800});
```

Au paravant, j'utilisais 

```
javascript:popupURL('f?p=&APP_ID.:15:&SESSION.::&DEBUG.:15:');
```

Probleme : Lors que je clique sur mon lien popup, un popup j'ouvre correctement mais la page principal se recharge et affiche une page blanche et le message : [object Window] (sous opera) et [object] sous IE 9

Savez vous pourquoi je rencontre ce message d'erreur ?

----------


## alex_972

Pour regler mon probleme, j'ai recree une fonction popup a partir de apex.navigation.popup...

----------

